# Python No Spill leaking



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Well,

Anybody have any ideas to stop a Python No Spill from Spraying water between 69HD or Quick Snap disconnect and the 13B facet adapter between the threads? 
http://www.pythonproducts.com/repparts.html

When I put it in Fill mode, the darn thing starts spraying water between the threads. Probably due to the pressure. I've replaced the 13B faucet Adapter but that did not work. I have even placed plumbers tape around the threads of the 69HD to see if that stopped the leaking, but it did not.

Does anyone know if you can buy a metal part for the 13B to the 69HD at a hardware store?
If so, will this resolve the issue?

Thanks,


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

There should be a washer in there like a garden hose washer. That's what seals it, not the threads. 
Check to see if it's missing. If it's there, just replace it.

I wish these things were made out of brass. If you don't get them together just right, they do spray all 
over the place. I've also had the plastic crack on me. Nice idea Python, now how about the deluxe 
model to go along with the cheap plastic one?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

My LFS carries a metal adapter, but you can get them at just about any home depot, lowes, that kind of thing.


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

clgkag

Does the metal adapter have a specific name? Also, would Home Depot dot com have them as well?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't remeber what it was called. Took my plastic one in and asked if they had a metal one. The salesperson took me to it and got it for me. Sorry.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Do what *clgkag* did and take your plastic piece to your local hardware store (Lowes/Home Depot/other store) and tell them you want a metal one.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

> Spraying water between 69HD or Quick Snap disconnect and the 13B facet adapter between the threads?


If you are using the the 69HD (brass adapter) already then either your rubber gasket in the 13-B is bad or you've damaged the 13-B.

If you scroll to the end of page one here http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/hcccBB/viewtopic.php?t=4065&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0, you'll see a 13-B in full blow-out. Sometimes the crack is barely visable at first.


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I went to lowes last night and brought the 13B Faucet pump with me. They did not have anything remotely compatible with part I'm looking to replace. I was telling them what it is what it does... All they could do is try differnt washer/gaskets.

On the side note, I did get a reply from Python about a brass 13B and this is what they told me.

"We looked into getting a brass pump(13B) but it would be way to expensive
It would bring the price of our product up by hundreds"

Ohh well maybe Home depot or some hardware store/plumbing supply store may have what I am looking for. For the time being, I am going to see if the new gasket works.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

The Petco in my area has them hanging in the area they sell pythons. You can always go to thatpetplace.com. That's where I got mine. 
https://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/ ... roduct.web

Steve


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

Look at any LFS that uses them, they all leak. I tie a towel around the faucet to force the "leak" water to drip into the sink. You should be able to get it to a relatively small drip by adjusting pressure and making sure you have the right washers in place.

I actually like the new Aqeuon water changer better, much better adapter, altho it does not come with a brass adpater. It does tho quite happily hook up to the Python brass fitting, and the Python works even better on another sink with the Aqueon plastic fitting. Go figure.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

walleye said:


> The Petco in my area has them hanging in the area they sell pythons. You can always go to thatpetplace.com. That's where I got mine.
> https://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/ ... roduct.web
> 
> Steve


Close, but that's 13A and he's looking for 13B.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

That metal adaptor has both internal and external threads.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> "We looked into getting a brass pump(13B) but it would be way to expensive
> It would bring the price of our product up by hundreds"


I think they're exaggerating a bit. I can't believe mass producing a brass plumbing piece would cost 
hundreds. At least they could use better plastic. That thing looks and feels like a kids' toy.



> That metal adaptor has both internal and external threads.


It does, but he's not looking for the adapter. Go to this link and look at 13B Faucet pump.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

Now I see. I cheat. I put 3' of hose from the sink and run it into the tub. That way all the running water is in the tub and not the sink. Less mess.


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

So here's the deal. I picked up a 49F(Snap Connector) for the faucet to the 13B thinking that this might solve the problem... NOPE... So I doubled the amount of plumber tape around the threads of that to which it connects to the 13B. I was almost able to stop most of the leaking. Some water does come up and bead. The other gasket that I purchased from lowes didn't help either.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Can you post a pic of exactly where this is leaking?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm curious to see that myself. I've tried to envision what's goin' on---but I keep getting lost in the part numbers


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Have you tried tightening the male top fitting on the 13-B faucet pump. The male section of the pump screws into the pump itself. If you look into it you will see that it has a hexagonal recess. I usually have to tighten this top male section into the pump to keep from leaking.

I have two Pythons. One never gets loose and the other (Older) gets loose quite often.

Good luck!!!


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Have you tried tightening the male top fitting on the 13-B faucet pump. The male section of the pump screws into the pump itself. If you look into it you will see that it has a hexagonal recess. I usually have to tighten this top male section into the pump to keep from leaking.

I have two Pythons. One never gets loose and the other (Older) gets loose quite often.

Good luck!!!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I usually have to tighten this top male section into the pump to keep from leaking.
> 
> I have two Pythons. One never gets loose and the other (Older) gets loose quite often.


I have the same issue, and that's why I was interested to see a pic of exactly where it's leaking.


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Actually it doesn't leak there between the two parts. Solved that one with Plumbers Tape and then tightened it. work like a charm. What the leaking is when I hook up the 13B to the Brass faucet adapter, it leaks between the threads of those two parts.


----------

